# Homemade shallow water anchor suggestions



## Jmar (Jun 7, 2017)

Does anyone have any pics or diagrams of some homemade shallow water anchors to be installed on a 14ft v bottom? I was thinking some kind of PVC creation. Any help appreciated.


----------



## Johnny (Jun 7, 2017)

works well in deep water as well.





.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 7, 2017)

I thought PVC was too flimsy & used solid 3/4" fiberglass rod - you can get it at a garden supply store.

You can get handles and fittings to either make it multi piece or fancy it up from this company (they also sell the rod but it's more expensive):

https://www.mgs4u.com/shallow-water-boat-anchors.htm

Or buy ready made systems of the same design from any of these:

https://www.shop.stickitanchorpins.com/
https://www.proluresonline.com/Marine/Venom-Down-Right
https://shallowwatersolutions.com/anchor_pin_mounts


----------



## Texas Prowler (Jun 8, 2017)

Johnny said:


> works well in deep water as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaugh (Jun 8, 2017)

Where to store it is always the problem. It's nice if you make it in 3 ft sections that you can add as you need it.

this is another application for EMT canopy fittings... very inexpensive...

https://www.canopiesandtarps.com/fffcacc.html


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 8, 2017)

I bought a pair of anchor light holders & hold it along the inside of the gunwale on my boat.


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 8, 2017)

Johnny said:


> works well in deep water as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL - I'm going to guess you don't think highly of mercury OB's. :LOL2:


----------



## TDobb (Jun 9, 2017)

onthewater102 said:


> I thought PVC was too flimsy & used solid 3/4" fiberglass rod - you can get it at a garden supply store.
> 
> You can get handles and fittings to either make it multi piece or fancy it up from this company (they also sell the rod but it's more expensive):
> 
> ...



I got the handles and tips for mine from MGS4U. Very quick to get the parts. I designed and fabricated my own bracket for the bow and transom. I have only installed the transom mount so far but it is a stout piece of equipment. It was 12 dollars worth of scrap pieces of aluminum that I picked up at the local metal supply shop for both brackets. With an 8' rod I can anchor in 5 1/2 - 6 feet of water pretty easy with the bow bracket. The transom bracket, once installed should work to about 7' because it'll be lower to the water. Here is the bow bracket in action.


----------



## schukster (Jun 9, 2017)

I made a bracket out of a flag pole house mount and pvc. I bolted it to the transom corner bracket. I am considering putting a second one on my bow platform. The pole is an 8 foot 3/4in fiberglass rod. I have concerns that the pvc isn't strong enough. I'm thinking about replacing the t that goes into the flag pole mount with some type of metal piping. 










The fiberglass rod came from A.M. Leonard's via Amazon. Google fiberglass tree stake. 
Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## jabee (Jun 9, 2017)

shuckster, really like that type of design. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## oobuck (Jun 20, 2017)

So what's the best way to mount to boat

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinny Fleet (Jun 20, 2017)

I made one some years ago with a #10 coffee can filled with concrete. Stuck an old eye bolt. Worked great, just s smidge ...plain..


----------



## Tinny Fleet (Jun 20, 2017)

Johnny said:


> works well in deep water as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love it!


----------



## gnappi (Jun 20, 2017)

I was thinking about using an 8 or 9' piece of 1/2" to 3/4" pvc, just ram it into the sand, drop a lightly weighted loop of non floating mooring line down on it so it sinks, let the boat drift 10 feet or so, and tie the rope to a cleat. To keep the line from sliding up a few simple couplings along the lower length would stop it.

The PVC won't need strength because the line would be on the bottom at the stiffest part of the pvc. It would be like a temporary mooring.


----------



## Lost Pole (Jun 20, 2017)

Awesome ideAs. 
I don't have to deal with a lot of the same scenarios I'm sure most have to deal with, BUT a Cajun anchor has NEVER left me stranded. 
If it's 8' or less, it's my go to


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surfman (Jun 21, 2017)

If you fish in a lake with a soft bottom a solid stainless steel shaft works good, they are called Cajun anchors, I have one that is about 3' long that I use for my canoe and it hold very well, you just drop it straight down point first.

https://tacklethisshootthat.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/OSSCMA343.jpg

Comes up clean on retrieve.


----------



## gnappi (Jun 21, 2017)

Johnny said:


> works well in deep water as well.
> .



That's hilarious!!!  But wouldn't pulling it out of the muck or off a shallow reef would be a back breaker?


----------



## Johnny (Jun 21, 2017)

Gnappi - that's what a *Johnson Sea Horse* is for . . . . . 
to pull stuck Mercurys out of the muck and mire.


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 21, 2017)

Johnny said:


> Gnappi - that's what a *Johnson Sea Horse* is for . . . . .
> to pull stuck Mercurys out of the muck and mire.



You had me worried for a minute. I thought you were going to say just leave it on the bottom.


----------



## Doc Arroyo (Jun 22, 2017)

OSH near me has 5/8" diameter x 5'-0" fiberglass poles for $7 each. I am planning splicing 2 of them together with a piece of PVC pipe. Stab the point in the bottom, and a bungy chord to a cleat. I figure on being out $14 + sales tax.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 12, 2017)

these are the ones i build they work awsome


----------



## MrT (Jul 17, 2017)

rope and cinder block?


----------



## oobuck (Jul 17, 2017)

Cjones said:


> these are the ones i build they work awsome


How do you drive them in the ground 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## L4yerCak3 (Jul 19, 2017)

MrT said:


> rope and cinder block?



Or rope and a piece of railroad track. Had a buddy that used it and never had issues with it getting stuck. Found myself a piece recently, have yet to cut it though. Angle grinder with a diamond blade from the bottom, groove it deeply then smack the top with a sledge apparently does the trick. :-k


----------



## jethro (Jul 19, 2017)

You guys saying "rope" don't seem to understand the purpose of a shallow water anchor. They are sticks that are rigid mounted to the hull that prevent the boat from drifting or swinging even an inch. An anchor on a rope does not do the same thing.

Here's a video for the Minn Kota Talon, a very popular automatic version: https://youtu.be/fTOi1duP5kg


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Jul 19, 2017)

Cjones said:


> these are the ones i build they work awsome



Do you sell them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PsychoXP18CC (Jul 22, 2017)

I bought a 10' stick of closet dowel at Home Depot, cut and sanded until the end was a sharp point, and plasti-dipped the other end. I jab it in the bottom and use a small loop of rope around it and a cleat. You want the pin/pole/anchor to be able to slip up and down as the boat rises and falls in waves or as you walk around. If you attach it rigid to the boat it tends to pull out of the bottom. 

I have about $20 in it, maybe an hour worth of work, and store it inside when not in use. Been using the current one for three years and still have plenty of life left.


----------



## Cjones (Aug 1, 2017)

not sure why i never got a notification on the replies to me but they are all manual yes i do sell them occasionally although im not sure i can discus here as im not a sponsor?


----------



## Cjones (Aug 1, 2017)

oobuck said:


> Cjones said:
> 
> 
> > these are the ones i build they work awsome
> ...



they have springs pulling down pressure on the arms


----------



## Jim (Feb 11, 2019)

Cjones said:


> not sure why i never got a notification on the replies to me but they are all manual yes i do sell them occasionally although im not sure i can discus here as i'm not a sponsor?



You can discuss them hereI have no problem with that. 

If you're interested in sponsorship, PM me. We can have a quick conversation, no harm no foul. :beer:


----------



## turbotodd (Feb 11, 2019)

Tinny Fleet said:


> I made one some years ago with a #10 coffee can filled with concrete. Stuck an old eye bolt. Worked great, just s smidge ...plain..




Yessir. I still use them too. Looks kinda funny carrying one in my rig which I keep clean and most people think it's "nice"...til I throw out a coffee can full of concrete. Kinda redneck but they work great for what I need 'em for.


----------

